# من المزمور التاسع



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2021)

*من المزمور التاسع

الآيات (1، 2): "أَحْمَدُ الرَّبَّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِي. أُحَدِّثُ بِجَمِيعِ عَجَائِبِكَ. أَفْرَحُ وَأَبْتَهِجُ بِكَ. أُرَنِّمُ لاسْمِكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَلِيُّ."

صلاة شكر لأجل الانتصار على عدو، وأولاد الله لا يكفون عن شكره على كل أعمال محبته، فهم أدركوا محبته وعنايته وحكمته حتى في الآلام التي تحل بهم لذلك تصلي الكنيسة شاكرة الله على كل حال.. بكل قلبي= فمن يحب الله من كل قلبه سيشكره من كل قلبه أي بكل همة ونشاط. ومن يتأمل في أعمال الله معه سيجد أعماله كلها عجيبة وكل اليوم وكلها بحكمة تصنع. وإذا فهمنا أن المزمور يتحدث عن الخلاص الذي تم بالصليب. أفرح وابتهج بك= من يفرح بالعالم يفرح بشيء فانٍ سينتهي وربما يفرح اليوم وينتهي الفرح في الغد، أما من يفرح بالله ففرحه دائم كامل أبدي.

*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2021)

*آية (3): "عِنْدَ رُجُوعِ أَعْدَائِي إِلَى خَلْفٍ، يَسْقُطُونَ وَيَهْلِكُونَ مِنْ قُدَّامِ وَجْهِكَ،"

رجوع الأعداء لخلف حدث مع داود حينما سقط عدوه جليات. وحدثت حينما أتى اليهود للقبض على المسيح وقال لهم أنا هو فسقطوا، وحدثت في اندحار إبليس حينما حاول أن يجرب المسيح على الجبل وحدثت في معركة الصليب. وتحدث في حياة كل منا حين يغلب المسيح إبليس فينا (رؤ2:6). فالمسيح هو قائد مسيرتنا  

​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2021)

*الآيات (4-9): "لأَنَّكَ أَقَمْتَ حَقِّي وَدَعْوَايَ. جَلَسْتَ عَلَى الْكُرْسِيِّ قَاضِيًا عَادِلًا. انْتَهَرْتَ الأُمَمَ. أَهْلَكْتَ الشِّرِّيرَ. مَحَوْتَ اسْمَهُمْ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ. اَلْعَدُوُّ تَمَّ خَرَابُهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَهَدَمْتَ مُدُنًا. بَادَ ذِكْرُهُ نَفْسُهُ. أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ يَجْلِسُ. ثَبَّتَ لِلْقَضَاءِ كُرْسِيَّهُ، وَهُوَ يَقْضِي لِلْمَسْكُونَةِ بِالْعَدْلِ. يَدِينُ الشُّعُوبَ بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ. وَيَكُونُ الرَّبُّ مَلْجَأً لِلْمُنْسَحِقِ. مَلْجَأً فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ."

جَلَسْتَ عَلَى الْكُرْسِيِّ قَاضِيًا عَادِلًا = بعد صعود المسيح جلس عن يمين الآب والابن أُعطِيَتْ له الدينونة (يو22:5). وحين يأتي على السحاب سيدين الأحياء والأموات. بل هو يجلس أيضًا كملك في قلوب محبيه ويدين الخطية فيهم أي ينزعها من داخلهم إذ ملكوه عليهم فينزع الكرسي الذي إمتلكه إبليس في قلوبهم ويجلس هو عليه. انْتَهَرْتَ الأُمَمَ = بالنسبة لداود فالأمم هي الأمم الوثنية التي حاربته (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والتفاسير الأخرى). ونفهم الأمم بالنسبة لنا أنها الخطايا والشرور، فحينما يملك المسيح ينتهر خطايانا ويبكتنا عليها فلا شركة للنور مع الظلمة. أَهْلَكْتَ الشريرَ = هذا يشير لإبليس أو أي شخص يتحرك بحسب أوامره. مَحَوْتَ اسْمَهُمْ إِلَى الأبدِ = بعد الصليب لم يعد للشيطان قوة ولا سلطان لمن يتبع المسيح. هَدَمْتَ مُدُنهم = المدن عادة محصنة، وهكذا كان إبليس ولكن المسيح هدم كل قوته ومَنَعَتَه. فصار يسهل على كل المؤمنين هزيمته باسم المسيح وإشارة الصليب. وصار الله ملجأ لنا. مَلْجَأً للْمُنْسَحِقِ = كل متواضع يعرف ضعفه ويلجأ للمسيح يحتمي فيه، يغلب إبليس.

*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2021)

آية (10): "وَيَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْكَ الْعَارِفُونَ اسْمَكَ، لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَتْرُكْ طَالِبِيكَ يَا رَبُّ."

العارفون اسمك= اسم الله يعني شخصيته وقوته، ومن يختبرها يلجأ إليه وحده.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2021)

آية (10): "وَيَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْكَ الْعَارِفُونَ اسْمَكَ، لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَتْرُكْ طَالِبِيكَ يَا رَبُّ."

العارفون اسمك= اسم الله يعني شخصيته وقوته، ومن يختبرها يلجأ إليه وحده.​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2021)

مزامير بركة ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------

